
Efficacy of Probiotics on Anxiety: A Meta-Analysis of Controlled Trials[pdf] - Deinos
http://www.openaccessjournals.com/peer-review/efficacy-of-probiotics-on-anxiety-a-metaanalysis-of-randomized-controlled-trials.pdf
======
DrScump
I hope I'm reading this wrong, but this paper's conclusions seem to make
claims unsupported by a majority of the component papers (and the choice of
component studies seems arbitrary in general, given that no two have the exact
same strains under test).

10 studies spanning a mishmash of probiotics (and not even the same strains),
5 of which conclude no effect, and 1 says _adverse_ effects on anxiety. Only
_two_ claimed significant benefit of any probiotic blend vs. placebo.

Only 3 had populations > 60.

